# Baby / Toddler Groups Abruzzo / Rome?



## Jessiemay (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi all,

My husband and I moved over to Abruzzo with our (now) 6 month old daughter in July this year! I'd love to meet some other (English- speaking) Mum's (while I work on my Italian!). I realise that I may be in the (significant) minority but was wondering if anyone had heard of any Mums and toddlers groups or activities that I might be able to link in with?

Thanks,
Jess


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

*baby groups*

I don't think the Italians go in for baby/toddler groups certainly not in the area around me (Bisenti) however my daughter-in-law is coming to live here for the next few years and has an eight month old baby boy so if you'd like to meet up you can pm me, best wishes


----------



## Jessiemay (Sep 25, 2014)

sheilamarsco said:


> I don't think the Italians go in for baby/toddler groups certainly not in the area around me (Bisenti) however my daughter-in-law is coming to live here for the next few years and has an eight month old baby boy so if you'd like to meet up you can pm me, best wishes


Thanks Sheila, will do! I'm in the Bisenti area too


----------

